# Review my label Designs Please



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

hi everyone just been working on the design for my labels, could you let me know if its all there in terms of info, i'm thinking white print on black,

your feed back would be great, i'm UK based and planning on using Laven to make them,

Cheers rema 

i made paper mock up to see size and that


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Seems like it is missing the country of origin (made in china, made in the USA, etc)

Also, I think you might need an RN number, unless rema is the legal registered name of your company.

At least that what I think I learned by reading some of Solmu's posts on label requirements


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks good, i think you do need country of origin unless it's on another label. I like simple clear labels. Do you have a web address to put on?

At the moment i use transfer paper for my labels and print using epsom durabrite, then heat press over the front of the original label. I use Gildan T's so it fits on the small label and means i can do a different label for each shirt if i want, i can also number for limited edition. No minimum orders either.

If i do remove a label i heat press the new label where the old one was.

Lee


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Progeny said:


> At the moment i use transfer paper for my labels and print using epsom durabrite, then heat press over the front of the original label. I use Gildan T's so it fits on the small label and means i can do a different label for each shirt if i want, i can also number for limited edition. No minimum orders either.
> 
> If i do remove a label i heat press the new label where the old one was.
> 
> Lee


Interesting post Lee,

Yesterday i tried my hand at making my own care label. I kept cutting off both the manufacturer's label and the care label. My plans were to just print directly on the shirt using my DTG Printer. However the ink was took obvious on the outside of the shirt so i decided to do try a heat transfer which worked well.

After several attempts to cut off the original 2 label and losing one shirt due to cutting the neck accidently a light bulb went off in my head and i realize duh...

I can heat press my logo, etc. on the front of the care label as only the manufacturer's label on the top needs to be removed. The care label has a big area available at the top to put what you what. That way all instructions remain in tack as well as the RN # of the manufacturer.

When i get my own RN then i will worry about getting my own care tags.

Thanks for sharing how you do it as i see I was on the right track.  

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Rema,

You tag looks nice. Thanks for sharing with us. I agree the country of origin is missing". Also, if it's not your business name that you have on the label then you need an RN #.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

printchic said:


> Rema,
> 
> You tag looks nice. Thanks for sharing with us. I agree the country of origin is missing". Also, if it's not your business name that you have on the label then you need an RN #.
> 
> ...



Does it cost anything to get your own RN number?


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

no Paulo, it's free and it takes about 24 hours to get one and you can do the whole thing online.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

thumbs up from me... i like it


----------



## rivercitysports (Aug 8, 2007)

Rema,
You could save a little space on the back of the tag by designating tags for each size, Thus eliminating the S,M,L,XL row with boxes. However, you would have four separate prints in the tag manufacturing process. I'm not clear on how you are planning to mark your universal tag for size. I'm not sure of your production output; though if it is rather high, this tag marking might become bothersome to your finishing process.
Good execution in your logo design. Bold and memorable.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks good.

Will that be printed or embroidered?
Damask or Satin?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rema said:


> i'm UK based


I don't remember whether or not the UK requires a country of origin, but it is a common requirement so you'd want to check.

As far as the graphic design goes, I like it. It should be attractive and easy to read.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice work!!!


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## Omaggio Fratelli (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

nice looking label where did u get the symbols for the tag?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

astours said:


> nice looking label where did u get the symbols for the tag?


You can find them here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5723.html

I was just ran across that post last week as I was researching labels for some of the forum shirts.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Rema,

I really like the style of your label where did you get the idea to represent your sizing like that. I think its really cool.


----------



## lincolnsmama (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi im new to this t-shirt bizz.
whats a RN #?
thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The rn number basically is the model registration number of the shirt.


----------



## DesignIncluded (Apr 11, 2008)

1.I liked the design but had to confirm with your profile name. sorry. 

2.These labels look printed. The actual label looks much better than than the artwork. my designs were weaved into the labels. not sure what the process name is . I could get one with tighter weave that had sharper lines or cheaper rougher edges. I went with the tighter one. Booyaa!

3.So with the size do you put an "X" in the box or check it. How does that work?

4. as far as country of origin you just sew in a separate label on inside of shirt at the waist. that's what I do.


----------



## DesignIncluded (Apr 11, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> The rn number basically is the model registration number of the
> 
> shirt.



I just saw this number on my surf shirts? is this a number specific to the label brand or is a category of shirt style? sorry probably a dumb question but I never sold a shirt here in USA through shops just online. Don't report me.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the label looks great, with some minor adjustments.

1. If you have the care symbols, you don't also need to explain what they mean. You can if you WANT to, but you are using a lot of space on the label to do so. You are only required to use the symbols, if you choose to use the symbols.

2. Of course, the country of origin thing already mentioned.

3. How are you going to utilize the size boxes? Are you going to check them off by hand?


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Where do you go to get the RN?


----------



## Shredder Dog (Aug 8, 2007)

Rema,

You tag looks terrific. I've been researching new labels and here is what I have found out:

From what I can tell, you are missing the following:

1) *Country of Origin. This must be prominently displayed and appear on the front of the label and not be obscured by any other label. * _Reference ftc "Country Of Origin...Products covered by the Textile and Wool Acts must be labeled to show the country of origin. Imported products must identify the country where they were processed or manufactured. Products made entirely in the U.S. of materials also made in the U.S. must be labeled “Made in U.S.A.” or with an equivalent phrase.
Products made in the U.S. of imported materials must be labeled to show the processing or manufacturing that takes place in the United States, as well as the imported component.
Products manufactured in part in the U.S. and in part abroad must identify both aspects. _

2) *RN #* only if REMA is not the name you are doing business under. _Reference ftc "if you use a company name, the name must be the full name under which the company is doing business. This is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It cannot be a trademark, trade name, brand, label, or designer name — unless that name is also the name under which the company is doing business."_

I like the use of ATSM symbols. The ATSM symbols are approved for use in the USA. Most EU countries use the ISO symbols. I know that they are similar. In the US, the ftc specifies that _"...Symbols are optional as long as there are care instructions on the label. If you choose, however, you may use symbols without words, but, if you do, you might want to include information about the meaning of the symbols (for example, on a hangtag or in your catalogue) to be sure your customers understand them."
_

I think the idea you have with the sizes is terrific. I assume you are planning on marking the tag with a sharpie or something similar? Since the label is in black, I think this could be troublesome for marking the appropriate box with black ink. I guess you could hole punch it...What will you do for XS and or XXL? 

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

Cheers and Good Luck! -- Paul


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Rema Nice job!!


----------



## sickStar (Sep 13, 2007)

That is great. I am desiging my own label right now. I was looking for something just like this. Very clean with minimal type.


----------



## armen00 (Mar 21, 2009)

*How did you put your label on?*

Hi

My name is Ari, and this is my first post.  I am from Bosnia and my English is not 100%, i am sorry for that.

I wonder how did you put your label so nicely? I red a lot on this forum, but therminology is little bit complicated.

Is there a picture or video (youtube) on someone reblabeling his t-shirts? 

Did you fix it manualy? What equipment do i need for this?

I hope for answer if you guys have time. Thanks.

/Ari


----------



## saleha86 (Mar 8, 2009)

nice but the 'R' of the reg symbol is missing


----------



## grumpysod (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good to me, well done


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

rema,

very nice.
i am a newby... how do you eventually mark the size?
dumb question but how do you actually check the box for size?

good job and thanks in advance,
andy


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

nice label.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

looks nice !


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Just letting you guys know, this post is about 1.5 years old, so the user may not even post here anymore.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> Just letting you guys know, this post is about 1.5 years old, so the user may not even post here anymore.


LOL! that is hillarious! i did not even look at the thread date... newby here!


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Shredder Dog said:


> 1) *Country of Origin. This must be prominently displayed and appear on the front of the label and not be obscured by any other label. * _Reference ftc "Country Of Origin...Products covered by the Textile and Wool Acts must be labeled to show the country of origin. Imported products must identify the country where they were processed or manufactured. Products made entirely in the U.S. of materials also made in the U.S. must be labeled “Made in U.S.A.” or with an equivalent phrase.
> Products made in the U.S. of imported materials must be labeled to show the processing or manufacturing that takes place in the United States, as well as the imported component.
> Products manufactured in part in the U.S. and in part abroad must identify both aspects. _
> CLARIFICATION??
> ...


REMA - Sorry for hijacking your post!!!!!!

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## DarkDagger (Jan 15, 2011)

all good just a typo, it says "like" im guessing it is supposed to be "light"


----------



## DarkDagger (Jan 15, 2011)

ahhh damn should check dates before i post :S


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

DarkDagger said:


> ahhh damn should check dates before i post :S


Jay,

LOL - I did the same thing!

And fyi: "Like colors" means simply to wash with colors that are.. ALIKE! ;-) similar/same/as in whites with whites, darks with darks, colors with colors, etc.


----------



## DarkDagger (Jan 15, 2011)

ahhh okay i suppose it wasn't a waste of time replying to an old thread i learned something new


----------



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

Mind sharing the price point? Quantity? Company?


----------

